# Ignition Signal (code No. 21) Need help!!!



## mjordan (Mar 4, 2020)

I have a 1991 Nissan Maxima, VG30E. She is stalling on me, but turns right back over in the fail safe mode. I am pulling my hair out trying to figure this one out.


Thanks in advance
Mark


----------

